# Borderlands GotY Online Spiel - Problem



## Schori (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo Freunde

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich Borderlands (steam) starte und im Menü auf "Online Spiel" klicke passiert nichts.
Eigentlich sollte ja dann ein Fenster aufgehen aber das passiert nicht.

Mein Rechner läuft mit Win10 - 1803
Hardware ist in der Signatur
Ich muss Borderlands im Kompatibilitätsmodus laufen lassen da es sonst nicht startet.
Die nötigen Ports habe ich im Router freigegeben.
Ich habe auch verschiedenste Einstellungen ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg.
Das Spiel wurde auch schon neu installiert.
Windows Defender hat die Erlaubnis erteilt bekommen.


Hatte schon mal jemand das gleiche oder ein ähnliches Problem und kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## teachmeluv (7. Mai 2018)

Hast du noch weitere Software, welche den Zugang zum Internet regelt, installiert?

Ansonsten zunächst die Vermutung, dass es am 1803 Update liegt, da dieses auch nach meiner Ansicht noch nicht zu 100 % stabil ist (siehe auch so Sachen wie die angezeigte OEM-Partition).


----------



## Cinnayum (7. Mai 2018)

Bei BL1 wurde der Multiplayer nachträglich per Patch wieder ermöglicht nachdem Gamespy von der Bildfläche verschwunden ist.
D.h. erstmal musst du die neueste Version des Spiels benutzen und nicht die ursprüngliche.

Und dann, ja sollte tatsächlich das Auswahlmenü über die Verbindungsart auftauchen, wenn du auf Multiplayer gehst.
Ich hab BL1 auf dem Laptop nicht drauf (der hat auch Win10). Ich kann es heute abend mal probieren.

Auch ohne Internet müsstest du, glaube ich, LAN als Verbindungsart auswählen können. Hab das lange nicht probiert, ich muss das Schätzchen heute abend mal wieder ausbuddeln.


----------



## Schori (7. Mai 2018)

@teachmeluv
Habe nichts weiter drauf außer dem Defender.
Kann natürlich sein dass es das 1803 Update ist.

@Cinnayum
Habe die aktuellste Version drauf die Steam ausspuckt.
Wenn ich auf LAN klicke öffnet sich auch das Menü, bei Online Spiel passiert garnix.

Mein Kumpel mit dem ich zocken möchte hat ein Laptop mit Win 7 und bei dem läuft es auf Anhieb.


----------

